
Ask HN: What real-time analytics features do you care about? - ABahajaj
We are creating an API that helps you ship real-time analytics with your product.<p>For example, a website builder might want to inform its customers how many views their websites get. The website builder would push data and then use our client library to create a real dashboard for their customers.<p>It works as follows: 
1) You push data to our servers
2) You use one of our client libraries to query your data.
3) You graph the data.<p>We are looking into supporting features like periodic catching, client side catching, flexible queries, live data feed, etc....<p>If you are interested please fill this short form: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;YMJO9uEpVy6O5m3t2
======
gesman
It's a concern for many to trust another business with their data.

Unless data is non-essential.

Consider on-prem version too.

~~~
ABahajaj
Hi, Yeah we will definitely consider that. We are considering different types
of business models like making it an open source product but charge for
hosting or charge a subscription for on-premise installations. Please fill the
anonymous survey or reply with features that you care about so that we can
build a product that meets your business requirements Thanks. Abdul.

